# Borderlands 2



## schwabvogel (6. November 2014)

Hallo liebe Gamergemeinde 

Leider spiele ich schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr, sodass meine Kenntnisse extrem verrostet sind 

Ich würde gern mit einem Kumpel Borderlands 2 im Koop Modus über Lankabel spielen. Das eigentliche Verbinden der beiden Rechner sollte jetzt kein so großes Problem darstellen. Nur wie ich gelesen hatte wird heute nur noch über Steam gespielt O_o

Wir haben eine Originalversion des Spiels, zwei Rechner und ein Patchkabel. Ist es überhaupt möglich damit zu Zweit im Koopmodus zu spielen. Ich suche schon seit ein paar Stunden im Netz. Irgendwie gibt es verschiedene und teilweise verwirrende Ansätze. 

Kann mir vieleicht jemand weiter helfen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. November 2014)

Wäre mir neu, dass das geht.
1. nicht mit nur einer Version des Spiels.
2. nicht über LAN
Das geht meines Wissens nach nur übers Internet.


----------



## schwabvogel (6. November 2014)

Was ist davon zu halten?

"
Hallihallo, 
wir haben ne Weile gebraucht, aber es ist einfacher, als gedacht: 

1) Zunächst braucht Ihr eine LAN- oder VPN-Verbindung z.b. über Hamachi, Remobo, Tunngle, etc. Trivial, oder? 

2) Der Host macht ein LAN-Game auf (Lobby oder Game starten ist egal, joinen über Punkt 3 klappt jederzeit). 

3) Die Clients müssen nur eine Verknüpfung zur Borderlands.exe (standardmäßig in "c:\Programme\Gearbox Software\Borderlands\Binaries") erstellen und hinter die Anführungsstriche bei Ziel die IP des Hosts tippen. 
Sollte etwa so aussehen: "c:\Programme\Gearbox Software\Borderlands\Binaries\Borderlands.exe" 192.168.1.2 

4) Viel Spass beim Zocken, ist echt ein tolles Koop-Game!  "



"

so lang man nur im lan mit anderen ist, benötigt man gar kein hamachi oder ähnliche vpn software. einfaches dahinterhängen des names (sofern richtig aufgelöst) oder der ip (der sichere weg) genügt." 


Das sind Kommentare aus anderen Foren.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. November 2014)

Naja, es gibt immerhin einen Workaround, um das Spiel im Splitscreen-Modus an einem Rechner zu spielen, vielleicht ist dir ja damit geholfen. 

SplitScreen PC Tool v1.3 BETA :: Borderlands 2 General Discussions


----------



## schwabvogel (7. November 2014)

Was ist ein Workaround?


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2014)

Du musst es zumindest erst mal schaffen, bei beiden PCs "offline" das Spiel überhaupt starten zu können - Steam hat zwar einen offline-Modus, aber ob man den an mehreren PCs aktivieren kann beim gleichen Account? ^^

Ansonsten ganz ehrlich gesagt: Dein Kumpel soll es sich halt kaufen, dann könnt ihr über Steam ganz problemlos spielen. Ob ihr dann technisch gesehen übers Internet spielt, obwohl ihr im gleichen Raum sitzt, ist ja egal. Borderlands 2 sollte es *für schlappe 10 Euro *auf der Softwarepyramide zB bei Saturn oder MediaMarkt geben, hier Borderlands 2 (Software Pyramide) Action PC    und 10 Euro wird man sich als Ü18 ja wohl leisten können - erst Recht, wenn ihr vlt sowieso die Kohle habt, um für den oder mehrere schöne Abende Pizza zu bestellen und ein paar Bier zu zischen 

PS:  ein Workaround ist einfach ein cooleres Wort für Lösung oder Anleitung zur Umgehung eines Problems


----------



## schwabvogel (7. November 2014)

Das Problem ist leider in erster Line das Nichtvorhandensein einer gescheiten Internetverbindung am Ort des Geschenhens. Eine zweite Version zu kaufen stellt also kein Problem dar. Nur brauch ich ja heute für alles Steam und muss online zocken. Einer der Hauptgründe warum ich das Gamen einst eingestellt hatte.

Auf gamescopyworld gibs es eine Datei "*Borderlands 2 v1.0 [MULTI6] Fixed Files #1"
*
Hilft mir die denn weiter wenn ich zwei Versionen des Spiels kaufe?

Und die SplitScreen PC Tool v1.3 BETA :: Borderlands 2 General Discussions kann ich auch Offline benutzen?


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2014)

ach so - also, ob für Deinen Fall eine zweite Version hilft, weiß ich nicht. Teste es doch erst mal mit nur einer.


----------



## schwabvogel (7. November 2014)

Kurz ne andere Frage. Gibt es eine Software die ein Lannetzwerk im offline Modus erstellt? Quasi sowas wie Hamachi. Nur eben offline. Thanks


----------

